# My new little Brother



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

My mom has been at the hospital getting me a baby brother. I met him for the first time today because my mom came home! She was supposed to stay until Saturday morning but she said that she really wanted to come home and since both her and the baby were doing well everyone agreed it was ok:thumbsup:

This is my new baby brother all wrapped up waiting to come home.








He's home! This is the first time we met.








Then mom took him out of his carseat - and let me get a good sniff at him








This is me (but you knew that) waiting on my Mom's bed for her to change the baby (he was soo stinky!).








And me telling my brother I love him (after he was smelling clean again).








This is baby Conor at 21 hours old......








I'm still a little nervous around him and not really sure what to think but mom says that she's pretty sure I will adjust in time. Dad says that I'm still number 1 in this house and that makes me feel much better (he even gave me some extra treats today because he said I deserved them). 

I hope you like my new baby brother!
:chili:
xoxo Hunter


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy for you Hunter! You are going to love having a little brother! And he is a very cute brother too. Hugs to you all!! Very happy times.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, how precious! Hunter, you are such a good big brother to this new little one, and your mommy and daddy are doing such a great job. I'm so glad your mommy got to come home early. I bet she missed you very much. Congrats, Erin! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter - you are being such a great big brother. :wub::wub: Isn't your brother cute? I was going to warn you about taking too big a sniff of your little brother. Sometimes they smell really bad :w00t: but once they are changed they smell baby sweet. :tender:I love you with your mom and Conor in his carseat and the one of you, Conor and dad. :wub2::wub2: You'll get used to having a brother little by little and I bet you'll become BFFs. In the meantime, milk mom and dad for lots of extra treats.:thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are absolutely adorable!!! Congratulations Erin & Family! and to you Hunter - for making such an awesome big brother. WOW - those are fabulous photos. The holidays are going to be so amazing w/a baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Hunter, you are going to be a wonderful big brother. I loved seeing you meet your little brother and I think you're both adorable!! I loved all the pictures and I want to ask a favor. Will give him a little kiss for me?:wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Erin, you guys are so lucky to have such a precous baby!!! Conor is going to be such a beautiful little man. I can't wait for the days to go by and continue to see him grow! 
Hunter: Just be careful when and where you sniff!!! You are going to love your little brother and I think you are doing so well already. Isn't it exciting to have a little brother in the house? Don't worry, it won't be long until you get to hang out together and maybe even take some naps together. Make sure to love your little brother with all your heart and always keep him warm!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hunter - you are so lucky to have a little brother as adorable (and sometimes stinky!) as Conor. I look forward to many more pictures and stories from you about your precious little bundle of joy!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome home to all of you! Ohhhh, Erin, Conor is so adorable and I'm so glad you're already home! I hope you and all of your boys get some much needed rest.  I love the pictures of Hunter checking Conor out...it looks like he is being gentle with him and I'm sure he will warm up to him in no time. We all know Hunter will still get all of the attention he needs and will get to "help" take Conor on walks! Congratulations to both you and Josh!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Your brother is so so handsome Hunter! I was also going to say be careful about the sniffing for a while because you never know when he won't be smelling so sweet anymore lol....your gonna be such a great big brother and he will love you very much! Congratulations to you and your sweet family!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww you're gonna be a good big brother and teach him all the stuff little brothers need to know!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a beautiful homecoming! I bet you were sure glad to see your Mommy, Hunter. And your baby brother is precious! Since you're the big brother, your job is to 'show him the ropes' and teach him all about how things work in your house.

Congratulations again, Erin. Conor is adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like little Conor passed the sniff test---even if stinky! 
Hunter, you are one cool big brother! I think you are both going to be "top-dog" at your house! 
Your mom seems to be doing everything right---slow introductions, sniffing! She is a pretty and smart lady---so stick close to her & your dad & life will find a new routine. You will always be the first-born. Hugs to all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter, what an adorable little brother you have! I'm sure you will get lots of extra treats for being such a good boy with him!
I bet you are sooo happy to have your mommy home again with you!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Hunter, you got a very cute little brother and it's gonna be up to you to teach him about some things....like doggies. Be gentle with him and let's hope he's gentle with you. :innocent: 

If you play your cards right, you just might get extra treats every day!!:thumbsup:

Congratulations to you and your mom and dad!! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> My mom has been at the hospital getting me a baby brother. I met him for the first time today because my mom came home! She was supposed to stay until Saturday morning but she said that she really wanted to come home and since both her and the baby were doing well everyone agreed it was ok:thumbsup:
> 
> This is my new baby brother all wrapped up waiting to come home.
> View attachment 99278
> ...


 
Oh Erin, he is soooooooooooooo precious. Nothing more beautiful or more precious, you son, is a doll. Oh and Hunter what a good good boy. Erin, I am so happy for you. Make sure you can as much rest as you can. What a bundle of joy. Congrats to you, hubby and Hunter, what a sweet family :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Hunter I am so glad your mommy came home early so you could meet your brother..FYI Hunter make sure when mommy is changing baby Connor's diper stay clear of his aim or you might get a little shower you didnt want..It happened to me ..:w00t::w00t::w00t: xo


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a doll Erin, enjoy that precious bundle of joy. And Hunter, I am sure that all the hugs will still be coming your way...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh they are both so precious. What a good brother you are Hunter thank you for sharing this special day with us. Welcome home baby!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Here I am teary eyed again:smcry:These tender moments just run right through me! :wub:

Hunter you will be an awesome big brother and you will always have that special place at home. Things will change but for the better. You will have someone new to love and someone new to love you! And might I add...you are looking extra cute Hunter!

Erin I'm in love w/Conor! That last picture reminds me of a Cabbage Patch Kid! GOSH how I loved those dolls! He is perfection and I'm so overjoyed for you and Josh!!!!

Love ya sweets!!! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

"Like" your new baby brother? No. We LOVE your new baby brother!!:chili::chili: Conor is really handsome just like you!!:wub: Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable ..congrats x


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunter - you will be a wonderful big brother to Conor! You've gotten lots of good advice about sniffing and where to wait while mommy changes him! Please tell mommy to give both you and your little brother kisses from us!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Conor is beautiful, and, Hunter, you're so lucky to have him as your little brother. As everyone has already said -- you will need to be patient with him as he's new to having a brother and sometimes might not know how to act -- that's when you teach him. Kind of like your Mom and Dad taught you.

This is a marvelous Christmas present for the whole family.  We all love both of you, Hunter and Conor (and of course, your Mom and Dad too).


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Erin you have TWO absolutely gorgeous little boys! That pic of Hunter waiting on your bed is sooooo sweet. And that last one of Conor! Oh my he is breathtaking! How was your first night home?

Hunter, we love your new baby brother. You're such a sweetheart I know you will take very good care of him.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This has got to be one of the best threads ever started! I am so happy for you Hunter! You are a big brother. That is a lot of responsibility, but it will be so fun! You're going to make great memories with your new little brother. 

I'm ecstatic that everybody is well and the family is home! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh Hunter you have the cutest baby brother ever! :wub: You are so clever to get out of the way when he stinks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great coming home pics! I hope you all are getting some sleep when you can!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:Thank you for sharing these precious pics. I loved looking at them. This is probably the very best Christmas ever.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunter, Thank You for sharing such a very special moment with us. You are going to be the best big brother. Your little brother Conor is soooo adorable.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Adorable! Awww... this makes me want to work on L&D, rather than Orthopedics. What a Lucky big brother Hunter is!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you!!!!!! Conor is absolutely precious as is Hunter's expression!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So how is our little "stinky poo" sleeping? That will tell us alot about how mom is doing! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations Hunter! I know you are going to be the best big brother, and you're going to love having a baby to keep company and play with when he gets older. 

Conor is a super cutie pie! I bet your mom and dad are so proud!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Huntern your such a wonderful big brother:chili::chili:Conor is an absolute angel :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What darling pictures! :wub: 
Congratulations to Hunter on being a big brother--and such a good one! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMGoodness!!!! there is baby Conor .. been waiting to meet you, cutie pie :wub: Welcome to the world. So nice to see Hunter meet you for the first time. Wishing you, mommy, daddy and big brother happy and healthy years ahead :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Erin, these pics are precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I felt like I was there watching little Hunter meet his little brother, soooooo precious:wub:
Conor is adorable, I know you are so excited to have him in your arms. I hope your getting rest when Conor is sleeping, it's tough at first. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOUR PRECIOUS LITTLE FAMILY


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Erin, congratulations to your whole family. You are blessed with two precious boys. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures during your first days home. We love celebrating your joy with you.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh this thread bings tears to my eyes. that is sooooo sweet. look at little hunter sniffing his (CLEAN!!!) brother. don't blame you for not sniffing on him, when he was still stinkie..haha!

lovels, LOVELY family get-together. I wish you such a great and happy time together. lots of love
& hugs & kisses especially for hunter & conor :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunter you are such a good big brother...I know you will grow to love your brother more and more every day! Keep those treats coming your way. :wub: By the way, tell Mom your brother is beautiful!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunter. God bless ur family. Ur brother conor is gorgeous! I'm sure ur going to be an excellent big brother.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition Erin! He sure is adorable!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Erin, Conor is gorgeous! Congratulations to your family!


----------

